# Favorite Jig color??



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

for vertical and drift jigging what is everyones favorite?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chartreuse or white.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Whatever is working that day. :beer:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Black!! Great luck with this color.
second would be firetiger
third..watermelon

However, if they're biting, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I keep falling back on black & purple tied with red thread. The red makes a difference, don't ask me how.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

firetiger works great around here. pink/white works well too


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like others have stated.....

What ever is working that day. Sometimes it does not matter. But I have every color I think that is made in my tackle box. If i don't I am sure I will buy it next time I am at the store.

But pink, white, chatruese (sp?) are always some of the first I tie on.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Green with a red hook is usually a winner.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

lead color 1st choice, then green, then chartruse, then orange.

1/4 oz or 1/8 oz


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

not sure what color it is called but mine is the northland blue green, white,orange works perty good i guess  otherwise whatever works

hear ya on the red hooks though....i switch out some of my rapala hooks with red hooks


----------



## happyhooker (May 3, 2009)

I guess it depends on the day,but it seems like you can never go wrong with the good old white jig.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

orange jig head with chartrouse twister tail.... i know walleyes see orange, green, and blue and pink the easiest underwater. pink jig with white twister tail as well


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I always start with glow white (not saying the glow does anything...just superstition). Time and time again I get the bigger one's on white, but some days it doesn't matter.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Reel Baits Flasher jigs in Penguin Glow, Cherry Bomb Red Glow, Black/white, Pink/Orange/Glow, Gold/Orange

http://images.cabelas.com/is/image/cabelas/s7_122127_030_01?$main-Medium$


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Chartruesse, white, pink, black..


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

pink and green ones work around here


----------

